# clutch pedal sticks



## olliecup (Aug 17, 2003)

I have already replaced my clutch cable and it still sticks sometimes. I also tried adjusting the cable but sometimes it just sticks again. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## lugee (Apr 20, 2003)

eh, i get the same problem, give us some info!


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

There's a spring inside the tranny that pushes the throwout fork back. If that spring has lost tension or slipped off, this would cause your clutch pedal to only return as far as the pressure plate would push it, which might not be back up to the top. Also, the socket where the pivot fork rests gets jammed up with clutch dust as well as the shaft that the throwout bear slides on looses it's grease. Whenever I've replaced a clutch I cleaned these things up with brake cleaner and then greased the hell out of them.


----------



## s_olinger (Jul 12, 2002)

i recently did an sr20 swap into my 94 le. i had the same problem, it was a new cable and the new bracket (that goes on the tranny to hold the cable). we couldnt figure it out for like 1-2 weeks, i even went to the nissan dealership to talk to the tranny mech. there. i checked the spring thing that tool mentioned and everything. I thought it could be the pressure plate (i put in a new stage 2 clutch kit from act) being too stiff, or fucked up or something. we took that tranny out like 3 times, after putting the motor/tranny combo in the engine bay for the swap. pain in the ass!

anyways now im just rambling....then one day i was just screwing with it and it started working, tweak it as much as you can to get the right adjustment and make sure that the cable is routed right from the firewall. any questions email me
good luck,

shane


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

ALSO--Check your Clutch pedal Bracket--I've noticed problems with mine--the pedal isn't stickin yet but it is a little tricky..


----------



## s_olinger (Jul 12, 2002)

also i forgot to mention, as a last resort you can take your clutch cable to a machine shop and they can shorten it for you. if they wont, then ask them they might know where a specialty shop is that will do it. again only of you have shortened it all the way the adjustment will allow. 

shane


----------



## Pretty White (May 6, 2002)

You guys are soo way off. You do not have enough adjustment in the cable. You can redrill two new holes in the bracket to give the cable more adjustment.
Read here:
http://www.sr20deforum.com/search.php?searchid=44299


----------



## BikerFry (Jul 31, 2003)

OK how about this problem then. My clutch pedal was gettin really sticky/creaky at the bottom of its travel. I changed the cable and it doesn't stick as badly anymore but it's stiff as hell. I routed it wrong? I never took that bracket off of the firewall that holds the cable. Couldn't get that electrical module out of the way. Got any suggestions for how to really stop the sticking and the stiffness? The clutch was rebuilt at a dealership by the last owner (about 20k ago) so I don't think it's anything internal. But then again if I disconnect the cable at the tranny and press the pedal to the floor I can easily pull the pedal back up by pulling on the tranny end with my hand, so if I can do that it doesn't seem like the cable could be that stiff. But then again, why would the clutch get real stiff all of a sudden when all I did was change the cable if it's not the cable... Ahhh! Any suggestions?


----------



## PAIN (Apr 21, 2003)

check to see if your thowout bearing is still greased I snapped three clutch cables b4 I found the problem


----------



## BikerFry (Jul 31, 2003)

Forgive me for being ignorant, but how do I do that?


----------



## lugee (Apr 20, 2003)

could the pedal sticking also result in the squeaking noises that i have been receiving, like everyone says, the throw bearing is probably rubbing against the pressure plate.


----------



## BikerFry (Jul 31, 2003)

Thanks gentelman. Once I get my 900 dollar tach paid off (see my earlier posts) I'll take my car somewhere and have em replace the throwout bearing. It doesn't sound too difficult, but I'm not gonna try it in my school parking lot without any experience. With my luck lately I'd prolly botch somethin up and have to pay to get it towed.


----------



## NoReason (Oct 20, 2002)

I have pretty much the same problem... I just had my clutch replaced by the dealer too... {previous owner} and it's hard to push down on it and it jars/creeks/ridged/feels like I'm steping on wallnuts when it gets to the bottom. The sound is coming from the firewall area. It will also stick sometimes to the floor... anyways, I repositioned the cable so it was in a nice gental slope and then I took liquid wrench and shoved the red nozzle/straw up the tube where the cable comes out of it at the adjusting point, then got as close as I could get to the cable from the inside of the car and hosed that off a lot and the springs too.

I pumped the clutch a couple of times and it felt the same, I left it alone and went inside to get ready for work and came out 30 mins later and it felt like a brand new clutch. I drove it all night delivering pizza and it still feels nice. I still will take it apart and regrease it this weekend.


----------



## BikerFry (Jul 31, 2003)

I've tried that myself, but to no avail. But maybe i'll try lubing up the cable really well and then all the crap at hte pedal too. Do you normally have to lube a brand new clutch cable?


----------



## kenley_ser (Jul 23, 2003)

Pretty White said:


> *You guys are soo way off. You do not have enough adjustment in the cable. You can redrill two new holes in the bracket to give the cable more adjustment.
> Read here:
> http://www.sr20deforum.com/search.php?searchid=44299 *


Link don't work


----------



## BikerFry (Jul 31, 2003)

NoReason, your technique almost worked for me, I just had to take it one step further. I hosed down really the shaft that passes through the clutch housing and the clutch pedal allembly (with a towel behind it) with brake parts cleaner. Then I disconnected the cable from the clutch (under the hood) and sprayed the cable at the firewall with white lithium grease spray. Then I hosed down the shaft at the clutch housing and same as you, all the moving parts at the clutch pedal with white lithium grease spray, first with the pedal down, then with it up. I wiggled everything around, reconnected the cable, pumped the clutch a couple times, and then went to bed. I got up this morning to a huge improvement. It's not 100%, but if it stays like this I won't bother having the throwout bearing regreased/replaced. I had tried lubing everything before, but I guess I had to clean all the crap off first.


----------

